# Were there any Black Gondorians?



## childoferu (Dec 10, 2010)

that bout sums it up...


----------



## r.j.c. (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't believe there were any black Gondorians. I imagine that the darkest Gondorians were similar to Greeks or maybe Sicilians. Like those Gondorians from the coast those men would be mostly fishermen weathered by the sun. Gondor was meant to be similar to the Mediterranean probably cooler.


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 17, 2010)

Or does TS mean Black as in "Dark", "Evil"?

Then yes. The Corsairs of Umbar for one, leftovers from the defeated side in the Civil War of Kin-Strive.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 17, 2010)

hmm, i'm curious as to what TP stands for? But, I meant as in skin color


----------



## Parsifal (Dec 17, 2010)

childoferu said:


> hmm, i'm curious as to what TP stands for?


 
Typo, guess I combined OP (Original Poster) and TS (Topic Starter) 

But no, I don't think there were any dark-skinned Gondorians. Though maybe some Rebels or Captives may have mingled with Southrons, but then they would not be seen as Gondorians anymore I suppose.


----------



## Paladin (Dec 26, 2010)

We do not hear of any dark-skinned Men of Gondor therefore we can assume there were none. 

There were Men of Numenorean descent, descendants of "Black Numenoreans" whose stronghold was at Umbar, these people mingled with the Haradhrim (Southrons) and were known as the Corsairs. These Corsairs were not 'black' but very likely darker skinned than the Gondorians. "Black Numenoreans" were as white as the Men of Gondor, they were only called "Black" because they were evil; worshippers of Morgoth and servants of Sauron.


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 18, 2017)

Probably the closest you'd have would be those near umbar, or those on the coasts of on southern gondor.


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 20, 2017)

Firstly, Parsilaf, according to me sons of Castamir and his sons were all killed by King Eldacar and his sons. The remaining Corsairs weren't Gondorians. though they had impure Numenorean blood from their ancestors who were pure but listened to the words of Sauron and fell under his dominion, these were heathen. The men of Umbar and Harad are said to be Black Numenoreans.


----------



## Might_of_arnor (Sep 21, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> Firstly, Parsilaf, according to me sons of Castamir and his sons were all killed by King Eldacar and his sons. The remaining Corsairs weren't Gondorians. though they had impure Numenorean blood from their ancestors who were pure but listened to the words of Sauron and fell under his dominion, these were heathen. The men of Umbar and Harad are said to be Black Numenoreans.


I think 'Black numenoreans' were those who survived the fall of numenor. Still corrupt as they were when their country fell and evil passed down centuries onwards. Or I could wrong

Edit: nvm read your whole paragraph, disregard my answer


----------

